# QRT?



## amongallofus (Oct 29, 2020)

I’m looking at my schedule and it says QRT. What does that stand for? I’m work in the style department.


----------



## allnew2 (Oct 29, 2020)

amongallofus said:


> I’m looking at my schedule and it says QRT. What does that stand for? I’m work in the style department.


Maybe quarantine returns ?


----------

